# "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy Race, Hobbytown Indy 9/13/09



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Trophy race @ Hobbytown USA, Indy on 9/13/09.
3 heats and the Mains. 
Trophys awarded to top 3 finishers in each class. Trophys to be trophys. 
$15 1st entry, $10 for each additional class.

Classes:
-1/16th, 1/18th open
-Mini Cooper, TCS Rules
-Vintage Trans Am, USVTA rules
-Touring Pro Stock, ROAR rules, 13.5/19t rubber tire

Track open for practice @ 10AM
Racing @ 12 noon

Free hotdogs for entrants


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

How do I get there from Michigan? I94 & M59 area.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Where*

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46250)


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*got it on the calander...*

I was hoping you would have a big show… count me in… I have been trying to make it out, but Sundays booked... Wife has a baby-shower to attend. WTF. Who cares if it is not mine!!! She did not like that response.:wave:

Brandon


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Bob you have pm
Brandon


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

wish I could make this one as well...got local points race..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

There are at least two of us planning on coming down from Grand Rapids MI. The pics in the other thread look great! Quick question....

Is there readily available power?


Thanks!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Power*

Sorry, no power supplied. Many have generators, and many bring a deep cycle battery, and many charge right from their car. Looking foward to having you come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Sorry, no power supplied. Many have generators, and many bring a deep cyclr battery, and many charge right from their car. Looking foward to having you come.


No problem, I will bring my Honda EU2000i and can help out with power.

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

count me in :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

So in addition to the free hot dogs, I'm thinking about grabbing a few bags of chips, maybe some potato salad? Any ideas on what you boys want to eat?


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Breasts and thighs :wave:


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

That wasn't very helpful Scobie. =[


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Think about making a trip up there from MI. I was just wondering what tires do you run down there for 13.5 rubber tire sedan?


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

most racers run jaco blues or green. i think blue is better for hobbytown


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Roll Call*

So, how many hotdogs do I need to get? Indy, as the names come in, would you make our list?

Rockin Bob VTA
Indy VTA
Indy Mini
Indy 13.5
Lugnutz VTA
Lugnutz 13.5
....


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in for Cooper! :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> So, how many hotdogs do I need to get? Indy, as the names come in, would you make our list?
> 
> Rockin Bob VTA
> Indy VTA
> ...


PDK RACING:wave: VTA


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Miller Time - 13.5
And perhaps Hustler for VTA


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry, no can do... will be attending to other business out of state... -Sean


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rcgt*

I watched the video. That was cool. I think race fans, onlookers, people that come to watch, enjoy the appearance of the real sports car bodies better than the R9R, R9F, etc bodies of the regular touring cars. When they see something that looks like a real car, they are able to relate better to what they're seeing and may be more amicable to want to own and drive one. That means more racers at the track.
I have a "Vanquish" body from 8 years ago that I'm setting up to drive this Sunday. Gotta get the HPI X pattern radials for it. I think this would be a great class for the parking lot racing. 
So for the trophy race, if you guys want to bring some RCGT cars out and we don't get enough entries in 13.5 Pro Stock and RCGT, if the speeds and ability are close enough, they could be run together and scored separatly. There is an extra set of trophys set aside for 1/18 that may not be used.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be there Bob. Count me in for VTA and probably Mini Cooper. I can also have an 1/18 to race as long as rules are "open".


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

il be there with vta and pro stock,


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Rockie should be in for VTA with a fresh TC5. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol yep count me in for vta and mini cooper


----------



## Rockie0366 (Jun 16, 2009)

by the way thank you so much mister cobb


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Will be there for Mini Cooper and VTA unless something comes up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*"ASPHALT ATTACK" TROPHY RACE*​*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday Sept. 13, 2009​
Classes will include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC, RC GT*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

$15 -1st entry/class per racer.................
$10 - Each addtional entry/class per racer.
*Trophies awarded to top 3 finishers in each class*

*Free hotdogs for participating racers!!*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 12-6pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for the "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy race on Sunday Sept 13, 2009:

*(?) Novice Class*
(Run what you brung! 4 cars to make a class)

*(9) Mini Coopers:*
- Brian Smith
- Craig Barrett
- Cody Woods
- Rockie Piccione
- Kyle Jarboe
- Houston Thomas?
- Tom Johnson?
- Mark Lyons?
- Brock Lyons?

*(20) VTA:*
- Brian Smith
- Brandon Scobell
- Jordan Wahl
- Bob Cordell
- Greg Cobb
- Cody Woods
- Rockie Piccione
- Kyle Jarboe
- Steve Martin
- Miller Time
- Charlie Arterburn?
- Cody Arms?
- Chris Poloncak?
- Scott Sanders?
- Kenny Jarvis?
- Tommy Campbell?
- Trevor Wimberly?
- Chuck Ray?
- Brock Lyons?
- Mark Lyons?

*(8) Touring Pro Stock(13.5 Rubber):*
- Brian Smith
- Greg Cobb
- Greg Hallenbeck
- Jordan Wahl
- Miller Time
- Mike Slaughter
- Mrbighead
- Charlie Arterburn?


*(5) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
- Mike Slaughter (2 racers)
- Chris Polocak?
- Scott Sanders?
- Bob Cordell?

*Other Classes - Slash, 1/18 & 1/16 scale - Nitro TC - other?*
- Cody Woods (Open 1/18)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

You can add me to TC Pro stock as well!

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be down there do you have a novice for VTA my wife would like to run. Iwill be running 13.5. Weather permitting.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there going to be any tech?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

only for those that feel the need to ask :wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like I'll probly do VTA as well


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn, now I'm starting to post like Crptracer :freak:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Let's just say some people might take advantage of the relaxed environment 

I'll be putting my car about 350 g overweight so when I hit the track dots I can hopefully push them out of the way instead of doing a double-roll over them.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm sure Bob Cordell will give some officical answers to the most recent questions. However, from what I understand here are a few responses.

Will there be a Novice VTA class? That's an interesting question. We do have a number of newer VTA racers that probably could be split into their own heat. Let's see what Bob has to say, but at a minimum we have seen novice VTA racers in the novice class do well.

Will there be tech?
- Yes, there will be tech for the trophy race. Ride height isn't as much of an issue with most cars, but all other rules for each class will need to be adhered to. For example, VTA is a Novak 21.5 motor with a max 4.2 FDR and a minimum weight of 1450grams. ]

Here are links to rules for each of the "spec" classes:
VTA Class (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html)
Tamiya Mini Coooper (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#)
RCGT Class (http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/)

This Sunday we will be running a loose tech, so it will be a good opportunity to sort out any issues with weight/ride height, etc. I have a few pieces of spare weight should anyone need any to make their cars legal.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tech*

I've already asked Indy to help me with tech trophy day. The main items are correct equipment, and weight.
I have 4 sets of trophys. Novice or anything else, 3 preferably 4 make a class. I'm awarding trophys to 4 classes.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> You can add me to TC Pro stock as well!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'll throw in for TC Pro too since I'll be tagging along with Mike.

Bill DeRuiter


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

kickyfast said:


> You can add me to TC Pro stock as well!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Add me in for TC Pro Stock too!


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Sign me up for RCGT :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Will there be tech?
> - Yes, there will be tech for the trophy race. Ride height isn't as much of an issue with most cars, but all other rules for each class will need to be adhered to. For example, VTA is a Novak 21.5 motor with a max 4.2 FDR and a minimum weight of 1450grams. ]


I hate to be "that guy" but..... Will we be using the ROAR '09 weight for TC pro or the deviation weight that is being used at the nats? Unfortunately my car requires rather significant changes (due to my own obsessive issues) between the two weights so I would rather be a bit ahead of the game either way. 

Deviation = 1420 grams
Standard = 1500 grams

Not that I am biased or anything, but mine is set up for the deviation weight. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just my $0.02

History shows Deviations for Nats ussually are followed by rule changes, so I'd expect the 1420g weight to be the norm in the future.

So I vote 1420


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Weight*

Sure, 1420 will be fine. I was surprized that RCGT is 1400, so 1420 for Pro Stock will be fine.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I've updated the roll-call as of Friday morning. I will get some confirmation from more of the racers with question marks next to their name. So far VTA looks like it may have 20+ cars!!. Mini Cooper will probably have 10 (or more).

----------
*"ASPHALT ATTACK" TROPHY RACE*​*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday Sept. 13, 2009​
Classes will include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC, RC GT*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 10:00 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 9:00 AM.

$15 -1st entry/class per racer.................
$10 - Each addtional entry/class per racer.
*Trophies awarded to top 3 finishers in each class*

*Free hotdogs for participating racers!!*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 12-6pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for the "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy race on Sunday Sept 13, 2009:

*(?) Novice Class*
(Run what you brung! 4 cars to make a class)

*(9) Mini Coopers:*
- Brian Smith
- Craig Barrett
- Cody Woods
- Rockie Piccione
- Kyle Jarboe
- Houston Thomas?
- Tom Johnson?
- Mark Lyons?
- Brock Lyons?

*(20) VTA:*
- Brian Smith
- Brandon Scobell
- Jordan Wahl
- Bob Cordell
- Greg Cobb
- Cody Woods
- Rockie Piccione
- Kyle Jarboe
- Steve Martin
- Miller Time
- Charlie Arterburn?
- Cody Arms?
- Chris Poloncak?
- Scott Sanders?
- Kenny Jarvis?
- Tommy Campbell?
- Trevor Wimberly?
- Chuck Ray?
- Brock Lyons?
- Mark Lyons?

*(10) Touring Pro Stock(13.5 Rubber):*
- Andrew Knapp
- Bill DeRuiter
- Brian Smith
- Greg Cobb
- Greg Hallenbeck
- Jordan Wahl
- Miller Time
- Mike Slaughter
- Mrbighead
- Charlie Arterburn?


*(6) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
- Craig Barrett
- Mike Slaughter (2 racers)
- Chris Polocak?
- Scott Sanders?
- Bob Cordell?

*Other Classes - Slash, 1/18 & 1/16 scale - Nitro TC - other?*
- Cody Woods (Open 1/18)


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

If someone has a set of the HPI X-tires I could borrow, I could more than likely run the RCGT class, also.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Are you ready for Sunday Sept 13?​*


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice, really like the gt 40


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Body!!*

That poor "Crash Cab" looks like it's been around the block a time or two.
They look swaweeeeeet!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Important Information!!!*

Some things to get you settled when you get to the track:
When you get to the store's parking lot, we're between Half Price Books, and Golf Galaxy in a strip center. Very nice one, Dave and Buster's is on the other side of us for food and games. We want to be considerate of the shops whose asplalt parking lot we enjoy. When you set up your pits, my tent is on one side of the track with my speakers pointing to the other side of the track, both being pointed away from the stores. Set your pits up close to the street you turned in on, away from the stores, so they can sell something. Bottom line if you don't get that bunch of ...., keep far from the stores, close to the track. Thank you for your support! 

Looks to be a wonderful turnout of some fun lovin' competitors.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Hi Bob this is Happy Jack want to let you know that Cody and I will be there sunday for vta.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Bob, Kyle and I are going to try to come down on the 13th for VTA.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Come!!!!*

It's as close as you'll have to drive for some big outdoor track, big tourout action. Love to see all of you.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> That poor "Crash Cab" looks like it's been around the block a time or two.
> They look swaweeeeeet!


I think it was used in New York or Chicago. :tongue:


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

are we still allowed to run 17.5 in the 13.5 class?


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

brockstar43 said:


> are we still allowed to run 17.5 in the 13.5 class?



I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in for VTA and Pro Stock. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rain Forecast*

If there's a chance of rain on Sunday, we're setting up the the track and running the show for sure. Like NASCAR, we'll do our best to get the show in on the advertized date. If it's truley rained out, the rain date is the next Sunday.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

bob you have pm


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

So since there is tech are we firming up the TCS rules for this? No Honda bodies / non-Tamiya hop-ups / etc.?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Firming*

No. The way we run 'em at slots is same as here. Weight, motor, tires, wheels, battery, almost open body rules. Keep it fun.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Rockin bob- you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Updated Roll-call as of 09/11/09 (Fri)
----------
*"ASPHALT ATTACK" TROPHY RACE*​*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday Sept. 13, 2009​Classes will include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC, RC GT*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 9:30 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 8:30 AM.
$15 -1st entry/class per racer.................
$10 - Each addtional entry/class per racer.
*Trophies awarded to top 3 finishers in each class*
*Free hotdogs for participating racers!!*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 12-6pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for the "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy race on Sunday Sept 13, 2009:

*(?) Novice Class*
(Run what you brung! 4 cars to make a class)

*(11) Mini Coopers:*
- Brian Smith
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Dave Hambrock
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mika Woodward
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Rance
- Brock Lyons?
- Houston Thomas?
- Mark Lyons?

*(20) VTA:*
- Bob Cordell
- Brandon Scobell
- Brock Lyons
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Cody Arms
- Cody Woods
- Chris Poloncak
- Greg Cobb
- Jordan Wahl
- Kenny Jarvis
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mark Lyons
- Miller Time
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Sanders
- Steve Martin
---------------
- Steve Larracey?
- Tommy Campbell?
- Trevor Wimberly?

*(10) Touring Pro Stock(13.5 Rubber):*
- Andrew Knapp
- Bill DeRuiter
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Greg Cobb
- Greg Hallenbeck
- Jordan Wahl
- Miller Time
- Mike Slaughter
- Mrbighead

*(10) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
- Bob Cordell
- Brock Lyons
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Chris Polocak
- Mark Lyons
- Steve Martin
- Mike Slaughter? (2 racers)
- Scott Sanders?

*(3) 1/18 & 1/16 scale*
- Cody Woods (Open 1/18)
- Scott Rance (Open 1/18)
- Jon Isenhower (Open 1/18)

* Other Classes?? Slash - Nitro TC - other?*
- Mike Woodward (Slash)


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *(7) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
> - Cody Woods (needs tires)
> - Craig Barrett
> - Mike Slaughter (2 racers)
> ...


Unfortunately due to signing up for waaaaay to much school I give it a 50/50 shot that I will have my RCGT car ready in time.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> If someone has a set of the HPI X-tires I could borrow, I could more than likely run the RCGT class, also.


I have an unused set mounted on some mesh wheels, but no car.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday Schedule*

We plan to start setting the track up @ 7:30AM. Should be good to practice @ 9:30AM. I'll start sign-ups then. I'm set-up to take track fees at sign-up. $15 for your 1st class, $10- second, $10- 3rd, 3 class limit. As advertized, trophys will be awarded for:
-1/16/1/18th Open
-Mini Coopers
-VTA
-Pro Stock

From the entries I've had this summer, that's what has been showing up so that's what I bought trophys for.
There are quite a many real nice raffle prizes, hot dogs, chips, good racin', good fun, good people comin' this way on SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!


Please keep the racin' clean! If we see rough driving, we'll go by the rules for said infractions. In your real car, if you hit someone from behind, it is said that you did not have control of your vehicle and are at fault and owe the affected party their just rewards for your inability to control your vehicle. Let caution be your guide.
There will be tech. Make sure you have weight and correct specs for your class.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Indy RC, you have a PM.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunny Weather!!!!!!!!!*

I just got the long range forecast from Fox 59. Sunny, no chance of rain, high, 81o, low humidity for Sunday. Yeah!!!!!!!!! Good racin', here we come!!! The "Macarena" will be cued up, ready to go! I will not dance, promise. All summer, I've taken the "small rig" to the track for PA. This Sunday, seems like a special occasion, and no rain, I'm thinkin' I'm takin' the "big rig".


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just updated the projected roll-call this morning or post #62 in this thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2975645&postcount=62)

Looks like there should at least be a full heat of Mini Coopers, at least 2 full heats of VTA, a full heat of Touring Pro Stock, and a heat of RCGT. We also have at least 2 1/18 scale racers and I'm sure we will have a heat of novice racers.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

IndyRc- you have a PM.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Well scratch me and Kyle from Sun. I got told today I have to work


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

87% chance of a team green showing. If so VTA, RCGT, and cooper as well from both of us


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

As for HTU employees, Dave Hambrock is for sure running Mini and Mika Woodward is for sure Mini, and possibly bringing out his Slash.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, found some HPI tires that I didn't know I owned. I'll be ready for......

VTA
Mini Cooper
RCGT
1/18

Are we still using the infrared transponders provided, or has the system been changed to accept AMB? :hat:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Transponders*

Who does not own an AMB transponder?


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't, but you already know that. I plan on buying one eventually.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll bring an extra transponder as long as it's not the same class (cloned) I'll loan it out.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob, I don't own a AMB.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Updated Roll-call as of 09/11/09 (Fri)
----------
*"ASPHALT ATTACK" TROPHY RACE*​*Parking Lot [email protected] Indy N.*​Sunday, Sunday, Sunday Sept. 13, 2009​Classes will include...
*Novice, Mini Coopers, Vintage Trans Am, 13.5 Rubber TC, RC GT*​*Racing starts at 12:00 PM. Parking lot track open at 9:30 AM.*
Volunteers welcome to help with track setup starting at 8:30 AM.
$15 -1st entry/class per racer.................
$10 - Each addtional entry/class per racer.
*Trophies awarded to top 3 finishers in each class*
*Free hotdogs for participating racers!!*

Hobbytown Indy is open M-F 10am-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 12-6pm.

Hobbytown Indy North
(317)845-4106 
8326 Castleton Corner Drive, 
Indianapolis, IN 46250
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=8326+Castleton+Corner+Drive&zipcode=46250)​
Projected roll call for the "ASPHALT ATTACK" Trophy race on Sunday Sept 13, 2009:

*(?) Novice Class*
(Run what you brung! 4 cars to make a class)

*(11) Mini Coopers:*
- Brian Smith
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Dave Hambrock
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mika Woodward
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Rance
- Brock Lyons?
- Houston Thomas?
- Mark Lyons?

*(20) VTA:*
- Bob Cordell
- Brandon Scobell
- Brock Lyons
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Cody Arms
- Cody Woods
- Chris Poloncak
- Greg Cobb
- Jordan Wahl
- Kenny Jarvis
- Kyle Jarboe
- Mark Lyons
- Miller Time
- Rockie Piccione
- Scott Sanders
- Steve Martin
---------------
- Steve Larracey?
- Tommy Campbell?
- Trevor Wimberly?

*(10) Touring Pro Stock(13.5 Rubber):*
- Andrew Knapp
- Bill DeRuiter
- Brian Smith
- Charlie Arterburn
- Greg Cobb
- Greg Hallenbeck
- Jordan Wahl
- Miller Time
- Mike Slaughter
- Mrbighead

*(10) RC GT (17.5 TC HPI X pattern Rubber)*
- Bob Cordell
- Brock Lyons
- Cody Woods
- Craig Barrett
- Chris Polocak
- Mark Lyons
- Steve Martin
- Mike Slaughter? (2 racers)
- Scott Sanders?

*(3) 1/18 & 1/16 scale*
- Cody Woods (Open 1/18)
- Scott Rance (Open 1/18)
- Jon Isenhower (Open 1/18)

* Other Classes?? Slash - Nitro TC - other?*
- Mike Woodward (Slash)


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Amb @ Ht ???


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If you own an AMBrc personal transponder, please bring it on Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Transponder*

Just got it done under the wire. AMB Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday 9/13/9*

Looks like great weather for Sunday. Welcome Race Fans!!!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Dropped your decals off...

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ornamentation!!!*

No, Chuck, Thank you!!! They look great, as much as I was able to unravel. Win big tonight.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm bringing these bodies with me tomorrow. The green Lotus is already spoken for, but if anyone wants the CLK or the TVR for the RCGT class, let me know.


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

hey craig i have a novak 17.5 i will sell to you for 40 bucks. runs fine


----------



## brockstar43 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think dad will need a body for the rcgt class if you don't mind him borrowing one for the day. thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for Hobbytown's "Asphalt Attack" Trophy Race
Sunday Sept 13, 2009

1/18th & 1/16 Vehicles - Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....18...5m13.066..*Scott Rance*
....2....2....17...5m18.120..Mika Woodward
....3....3....12...5m00.757..Jon Isenhower

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....19...5m00.056..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....18...5m05.475..Chuck Ray
....3....4....18...5m06.231..Cody Woods
....4....5....17...5m18.711..Kyle Jarboe
....5....8....15...5m13.052..Mika Woodward
....6....9....14...5m09.625..Dave Hambrock
....7....6....13...3m52.625..Doug James
....8....7....12...3m44.166..Scott Rance
....9....2....00...0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)
...10...10....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Bob Cordell*
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Charlie Arterburn
Misplaced Results - will post when I get another copy
(10 car main)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....36...8m10.768..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....36...8m11.173..Chris Poloncak
....3....6....35...8m07.562..Bob Peterson
....4....3....34...8m02.331..Cody Woods
....5....9....34...8m09.988..Ken Miller
....6....8....34...8m12.432..Greg Cobb
....7....5....34...8m12.951..Scott Sanders
....8....4....13...2m58.658..Brian Smith
....9...10....13...3m41.696..Steve Martin
...10....7....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)

RCGT Main (17.4/Lipo/HPI X-Pattern)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....33...7m09.166..*Scott Sanders*
....2....2....31...7m09.484..Cody Woods
....3....4....29...7m05.249..Steve Martin
....4....6....26...7m10.787..Bob Peterson
....5....1....02...0m25.288..Chris Polocak
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...6m10.668..*Andrew Knapp*
....2....3....28...6m05.585..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....2....28...6m06.925..Mike Slaughter
....4....5....27...6m06.403..Neil Pestka
....5....6....25...6m07.918..Bill Deruiter
....6....8....23...6m04.296..Jordan Wahl
....7...10....13...5m18.039..Rockie Piccione
....8....7....03...0m51.930..Greg Cobb
....9....4....02...0m30.614..Ken Miller
...10....9....00...0m00.000..Charlie Arterburn (DNS?)


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Indy..

I like the 69 Look on that Mustang.. with body is that??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the fast laps from the VTA main (A-main so far)
----------
01...12.858..Greg Hallenbeck HPI Pro4/
02...13.155..Brian Smith - TC3/LRP TC/Orion 3600
03...13.161..Chris Poloncak- 
04...13.444..Cody Woods - Xray/
05...13.460..Bob Peterson
06...13.493..Scott Sanders
07...13.514..Greg Cobb
08...13.656..Ken Miller
09...13.923..Steve Martin
10...00.000..Mark Lyons


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a gazillion more pictures from today... more to come, I promise.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good time, guys. Was a beautiful, sunny day in September. Some drove for 5 hours to attend. 52/54 entries there-a-bouts. Really appreciate ya'll comin to our track. Hope everyone had a good time. I'm a bit worn from it, and thanks to Indy for runnin' tech, and all the other HT staff that make my life much easier. I'm sure they're in recovery also.

Congrats also to al the winners. Some very tight, close, good clean racin'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Some drove for 5 hours to attend.


23 hours from wake up, leave for track, and then get back home on 4 hours of sleep after working Saturday.... I am whooped.... :drunk:

Thats my excuse for the various brain fades thru ought the day.... 

Hobbytown Indy is a great shop and great hosts thanks again! :thumbsup:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a great time. Thanks again to Bob, Brian, Hobbytown, and all others who helped out. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a fun time running down at your track, thanks for putting on a great event, had alot of fun!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to Bob and all the Hobby Town crew for hosting the race. You had some good door prizes and the cook-out was a nice treat, also thanks to Brian S. for doing tech.


----------



## trophygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Pictures are up! Yes, I realize that they are all sorts of messed up and out of order, but putting them in order is too much of a project for tonight... Hopefully they will be sorted out tomorrow. Nevertheless, they are up tonight. =]

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=36423&id=1313397072&l=eb96afb7fd


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=36425&id=1313397072&l=3b263811d9


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....1....29...6m10.668..*Andrew Knapp*
> ...


Good job RLK!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Had a blast! :thumbsup::hat:


----------

